# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Sistema 850L - RicardusReef

## Ricardo Santos

Olá companheiros do RF
estou a montar, embora devagarinho ( :SbRiche:  ), um sistema com uma litragem total a volta dos 700L talvez!

Já tenho o setup praticamente todo feito, mas ainda existem algumas duvidas, indecisões, e é por isso que estou a abrir este tópico. Não vou aqui colocar o setup, por ainda não estar completo, e assim não andar posteriormente a repetir noutro lado...quando for altura, ponho tudo nos SETUP'S de Aquários para se criticar, debater, perguntar, mas por agora vai apenas o essencial, para poder tirar as minhas dúvidas.


Para terem uma ideia do que se trata, segue um desenho (torto e mal dimensionado é certo, mas é um desenho) :HaEbouriffe:  :



A minha primeira dúvida é em relação a sump....qual o tamanho para ter espaço de manobra para aquilo que quero/tenho?

...amanhã tiro uma foto de onde vai ficar a sump, e tiro as medidas para saber o espaço.
É preciso dizer que esta receberá água de três aquas. Um de 80x30x40 (96L brutos), um de 120x40x50 (240L brutos), e um de 140x70x30 (294L brutos) - medidas: (comp.)x(larg.)x(alt.) - e tinha ideia de fazer talvez 2 divisões, com "bubble trap" a separar. 1ª com recepção de água, dos aquas, do(s) escumador(es) e dos reactores, e alguma Rocha, e a 2ª para termostactos, bomba de retorno, boia de nível.

*PS-* Podem ver o Setup >>AQUI<<

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Aqui vai o que faltava, para tirar esta minha duvida:





Esta era uma estrutura que eu já tinha, e está a levar uns cortes e pintura, para receber o aqua de 140x70x30. (no desenho acima vê-se do lado esquerdo)
Nesta parte de baixo da estrutura é que vai ficar a sump. Ainda falta cortar os pés +/- por metade de maneira a estrutura ficar com cerca de 85cm de altura, e o espaço util que tenho no interior é 2x 60x55. Existe a possibilidade de cortar aquela barra ao meio, mas se a sump desse para ficar apenas num dos lados, ficava com mais espaço no outro para o(s) escumador(es) e reactores.

Será que consigo uma sump tipo 60x45x45??? dimensionando bem o nível de água na mesma não terei problemas com o parar das bombas de retorno, devido á água vinda de três aquas...que me dizem???

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Ora viva!

bem, apesar de ninguém dizer nada, vou falando sozinho  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
já me aconteceu, responder as minhas próprias dúvidas, só a escreve-las, ou pensando em como as colocava... :HaEbouriffe:  ...por isso vou dar continuação á "coisa".






PS - não liguem á desarumação...lol

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Ricardo,

Essa sump parece-me muito pequena para receber água de 3 aquários! Se fosse possível e se ainda não tiveres a sump, aproveitaria todo o comprimento e largura dessa estrutura para a sump. 45cm de altura é capaz de ser muito alto porque depois terás dificuldade em colocar o escumador ou um reactor de Ca ou kalk.

Boa sorte

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Essa sump parece-me muito pequena para receber água de 3 aquários! Se fosse possível e se ainda não tiveres a sump, aproveitaria todo o comprimento e largura dessa estrutura para a sump. 45cm de altura é capaz de ser muito alto porque depois terás dificuldade em colocar o escumador ou um reactor de Ca ou kalk.


Olá Ricardo,
curiosamente, era da tua opiniao que esperava ( :SbOk3:  ), porque tenho reparado noutros post's, no teu jeito para as sump's!  :Palmas:  

Vamos lá então:
- também suspeitava que fosse pequena, ainda bem que coloquei a dúvida
- ainda não tenho sump, e sim, dá para cortar aquela barra ao meio
- mas todo o comprimento e largura deve ser prai 120x55  :JmdEffraye:   , assim já acho grande  :Coradoeolhos:  
- tinha ideia de ter o(s) escumador(es), e reactores fora da sump
- como vai ficar a começar do chão (em cima de esferovite) fico com 80cm, do chão até á barra de cima, a alt. da estrutura é +/- 85cm

Não há mais ninguém para dar a sua opinião?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Só mais uma Ricardo

Nunca vi uma sump GRANDE  :yb624: 

Diria mais.

O facto de pessoalmente acreditar que os Skimmeres externos e outros aparelhometros funcionarem tão bem ou melhor fora de agua, não quer dizer que não me sinta mais "seguro" por ter um Skimmer externo a trabalhar dentro de uma sump  :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Concordo com o Juca, nada melhor que ter tudo dentro da Sump... evitam-se males maiores.

Só não percebo uma coisa - porque é que tens que tirar a barra central? Porque é que não acrescentas mais duas e colocas a sump em cima delas? Ou fazes como eu fiz - colocas uma placa por cima dessa barra.

Sempre vais dar cá um salto? Liga antes porque como não está a chover, sou capaz de dar uma volta.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Só mais uma Ricardo
> 
> Nunca vi uma sump GRANDE


 :yb624:  Juca,  :tutasla:  




> Concordo com o Juca, nada melhor que ter tudo dentro da Sump... evitam-se males maiores.


sim, vendo por esse lado, realmente, concordo  :JmdALEnvers:  




> Só não percebo uma coisa - porque é que tens que tirar a barra central? Porque é que não acrescentas mais duas e colocas a sump em cima delas? Ou fazes como eu fiz - colocas uma placa por cima dessa barra.


é uma boa pergunta...a ideia era ter a sump e alguns equipamentos dentro dessa estrutura, mas no "chão", tudo por causa da altura, tenho medo que não seja suficiente, apesar de concordar contigo...talvez vá mesmo colocar uma placa/tabua sobre as barras laterais, frontal e central.

O melhor secalhar é decidir uma vez por todas qual o(s) escumador(es) e reactor de calcio que vou meter (a alt. destes é que me está a chatiar), adquirilos, e só depois avançar com a sump!




> Sempre vais dar cá um salto? Liga antes porque como não está a chover, sou capaz de dar uma volta.


Sim, ao final da tarde ai estarei!  :SbSourire: 

PS - Obrigado a todos pelas respostas!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Ricardo,

Qual é a altura que vai da prateleira de baixo da estrutura até ao topo onde vai assentar o aquário de propagação? Sabendo essa altura posso aconselhar-te sobre a altura recomendada para a sump. Quais são as dimensões dessa estrutura preta, tem 70cm de largura?

Actualmente tenho também os escumadores e reactores de Ca dentro da sump por uma questão de economia de espaço e porque o escumador não é externo. Se tiveres espaço e um local certo para estes equipamentos fora da sump a mim parece-me melhor porque dessa forma tens mais água no sistema e o equipamento não se deteriora tanto devido ao contacto com a água salgada. Toda a canalização deve ser bem planeada e executada, este aspecto é muitas vezes descuidado e pode causar alguns dissabores. Outro aspecto fundamental é a escolha das bombas de retorno e circulação, prefiro bombas potentes, silenciosas e com baixo consumo energético (Deltec).

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> Qual é a altura que vai da prateleira de baixo da estrutura até ao topo onde vai assentar o aquário de propagação? Sabendo essa altura posso aconselhar-te sobre a altura recomendada para a sump. Quais são as dimensões dessa estrutura preta, tem 70cm de largura?


Olá Ricardo, 
então para responder á 1ª pergunta aqui segue um desenho com dimensões...acho que serve:


Já escolhi o meu futuro escumador, e tem 45x25x53(alt.), por isso vou assentar a sump no chão.

Quanto á 2ª pergunta, a estrutura tem 68cm exteriores, e 59cm interiores

Por baixo desta estrutura penso ter a sump (c/escumador) e reactor de Cálcio + botiga co2...qualquer coisa tipo este "boneco"....lol:





> Toda a canalização deve ser bem planeada e executada, este aspecto é muitas vezes descuidado e pode causar alguns dissabores. Outro aspecto fundamental é a escolha das bombas de retorno e circulação...


Sim, concordo, por isso tudo, e mais umas coisinhas, abri este tópico....e é um prazer ter a tua ajuda...obrigado  :SbOk3:  
Mais a frente também vamos a esse estudo  :yb624: 


*PS -* Já tenho a estrutura cortada e pintada...o aquário de 1,20m furado (só falta fazer a coluna), o refúgio feito e devidamente furado, e o aqua de prop já cá mora!  :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Sendo assim faria a sump com 80 x 55 x 40cm (176l), julgo que o espaço restante é suficiente para instalar os aparelhos que pretendes.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Sendo assim faria a sump com 80 x 55 x 40cm (176l), julgo que o espaço restante é suficiente para instalar os aparelhos que pretendes.


Oi,
acho que fica com uma boa medida a sump, e sim dará para pôr ou o reactor de Cálcio + Botija co2 ou reactor de kalk + o depósito de OI...é depois uma questão a ver onde ficaram melhor estes pares de equipamento!

Aqui fica um novo registo, a actualização da montagem do sistema:



*2ª questão:* Que bombas de retorno colocar?
- Estava a pensar colocar as do aqua de duros (1,20m) e de prop iguais (2 de 2300 l/h), que acham?
- A maior dúvida está na bomba de retorno para o aqua de moles (80cm). nota que terá um bom percurso para percorrer (como podem ver na foto), que vai da sump (ficará em baixo do aqua de prop), passando por dentro da outra estrutura (por baixo do refúgio e aqua de duros)...o que voçês acham?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Parabéns, isso vai com um bom andamento.  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Eu optaria por colocar bombas um pouco mais caras mas que te permitissem trabalhar com os caudais e até quem sabe usar apenas uma para o retorno e para o aqua de propagação. Para isso sem dúvida que as Deltec e as Iwaki seriam a opção!

2300 litros adimitindo que nunca terás esse caudal, é muito pouco!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Está feito o meu refugio com 50(c)x40(l)x30(a), o vidro lateral foi furado pelo Eduardo Telles Santos quando veio trazer o aquário de prop, e furou também o aqua de 1,20m. Depois o refúgio foi todo colado cá em casa pelo meu Pai (vidro de 5mm). Já foi feita a sump (vidro de 6mm) com as medidas que o Ricardo Rodrigues me aconselhou  :SbOk3:  80(c)x55(l)x40(a), tem um bubble trap (quebra bolhas) ao centro, e está a ser colada a coluna seca do aqua de 1,20m.

Aqui vai umas fotos:






O refúgio vai estar ligado ao aqua de 1,20m, que será apenas para corais duros, e espero futuramente vir a ter um _Synchiropus splendidus_ (mandarim).

O processo de montagem da sump. Mostrei ao meu Pai as fotos do João Ribeiro com o Ricardo Rodrigues a colar uns aquários, e ele inspirou-se um pouco no que viu:




1ª divisória:


2ª divisória:


Finalizada:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Parabens!!!! :Palmas:  
Está tudo a ficar muito bom,alem disso gosto de pessoas com iniçiativa e essa de montar o aquario  foi boa ,temos sempre que tentar fazer ,se nao conseguirmos fazemos de novo.....
O progecto esta a ficar interessante e espero que esteja acabado depressa e a funçionar a 100%pois realmente como já disse gostei.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bom Ricardo Santos!!! A sump ficou impecável!

Apenas mais uma questão, agora que deu para espreitar melhor o local onde o sistema vai ficar, a evaporação desses aquários todos vai produzir alguma humidade, atenção aos livros e em especial aos vídeos do Cousteau (também tenho essa obra prima)!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Parabéns Ricardo, o sistema está a ficar muito bom... para quando a água?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá a todos,
desculpem a pequena ausência deste tópico, mas cá vai mais uma pequenina evolução (mesmo pequena  :Smile:  ), mas antes queria apenas responder...

Obrigado Paulo, Ricardo e Pedro pelo incentivo e a força  :SbOk3:  

Ricardo, é mesmo uma obra prima esta colecção, vou estar de olho na humidade  :Vitoria:  

Pedro, ainda vai demorar um bom bocado, também gostava que fosse mais cedo, mas a carteira não ajuda  :SbRiche:  
__________________________________________________  _____________________________________
A coluna seca do aquário de 1,20m...
...ainda só vidro:



Já com o acrilico (não consegui arranjar azul igual ao fundo, ficou preta), e o fundo já colado:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá companheiros de "luta",

Preciso de umas dicas vossas, para começar a programar a coisas faseadamente...

Como já repararam o meu sistema são 3 aquários ligados á mesma sump...e um deles já funciona (após remontagem, e ou como reef) faz 6 meses...estáva a pensar 1º ligar a nova sump a este (ficando com algo perto dos 200L brutos, mais na sump que no display  :yb624:  ).
...depois ligar o aqua de 1,20m (240L brutos) á sump, ou seja, ao aqua que já funciona.
...despois ligava o refúgio ao aqua de 1,20m, é esta a sua ligação...
...e por fim, o de prop (com 294L brutos), á sump, ou seja, ou sistema.

Bom a questões são: 
- será esta a melhor forma de fazer a ligação do sistema?
- como voçês o fariam?

*NOTA:* as ligações dos aquas seram feitas com a água nos parâmetros idênticos á da existente no sistema, e com a RV já adquirida e curada! (Quanto á Rocha Viva, vou ter em conta a qualidade e estado de maturação/cura, ou tempo de loja, mas também o preço claro)

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Ricardo,

Se o aquário que tens montado há 6 meses está em equilíbrio biológico e se já contém corais ao adicionares novos aquários a esse sistema com água nova, rocha viva e substrato não maturados podes causar um desiquílibrio no primeiro. O meu conselho é fazeres o arranque desses aquários primeiro sem os ligar à sump durante 2 semanas e passado esse tempo ligares sequencialmente e espaçadamente os restantes aquários por ordem crescente de volume.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Ricardo,




> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Se o aquário que tens montado há 6 meses está em equilíbrio biológico e se já contém corais ao adicionares novos aquários a esse sistema com água nova, rocha viva e substrato não maturados podes causar um desiquílibrio no primeiro.


Pois, por isso coloquei a nota no fim do comentário (não sei se reparas-te, mas também as 8h da manhã é compreensivél... :yb624:  ) ...a RV será de boa qualidade e maturada, e será curada no aqua (caso seja necessário), antes de ligar este á sump, a areia também irá ser colocada antes.




> O meu conselho é fazeres o arranque desses aquários primeiro sem os ligar à sump durante 2 semanas e passado esse tempo ligares sequencialmente e espaçadamente os restantes aquários por ordem crescente de volume.


Então é +/- o que tinha idealizado...

...Ricardo mais uma vez, obrigado pela tua opinião, é sempre bem vinda  :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente trabalho Ricardo es homem de talento  :tutasla:  
Muito bem planejado e executado !
Concordo com Ricardo Rodrigues espera um pouco, certifica que esta tudo bem antes de ligar o sistema completamente.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Excelente trabalho Ricardo es homem de talento  
> Muito bem planejado e executado !
> Concordo com Ricardo Rodrigues espera um pouco, certifica que esta tudo bem antes de ligar o sistema completamente.


Muito obrigado Roberto  :SbOk2:  , e era bom que fosse eu o homem do talento, mas esse é o meu Pai, eu sou ainda o aprendiz e ajudante  :Coradoeolhos:  . Ele é que percebe bem de bricolage!

Quanto ao planejamento...isso é menos umas horas sem dormir... :yb624:   :yb624:  

Sim, vou fazer tudo com calma, e estou confiante de que tudo irá dar certo!

----------


## Rui Russo

Claro que vai ser um bom sistema Ricardo, não vejo o dia de ver isso a bombar e ver a sua evolução, de certeza que vai ser uma referência, mas como não poderia deixar de ser e tu sabes, o meu fascinio é mesmo o esboço do sistema no inicio do tópico :SbSourire2:  .

Um abraço

Rui Russo :Vitoria:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> mas como não poderia deixar de ser e tu sabes, o meu fascinio é mesmo o esboço do sistema no inicio do tópico .


Pois é Rui mas esse esboço tem direitos de autor!!!  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:  

Cumps
Vasco Santos

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos!!

Oh Ricardo já tou farto de passar na nossa sala e ver tantas novidades que aqui os nossos companheiros ainda não viram!!! eheheh :Coradoeolhos:  

Não sejas egoista!! Pessoal puxem por ele para pôr as fotos novas aqui..  :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Russo

Ó Ricardo,

ganha vergonha  :Coradoeolhos:   e põe fotos novas com a evolução do teu sistema. A malta está ansiosa para ver como isso está. Não aguentamos mais esta espera. 

Vasco, se ele não quiser impõe-te e põe tu novas fotos  :yb665:  . 

Um abraço,

Rui Russo  :SbOk3:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá!

Não é preciso Rui ele já está a prepara-las! Não deve passar de hoje!!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Quando andei a encher a sump:






O aqua de 1,20m já cheio e com a rocha morta (deste aqua, e do de prop.), e 5kg de RV:


O refúgio a ser cheio:


E aqui já cheio e ligado ao aqua, penso eu...e o aqua de 1,20m com a RV toda (deste aqua, e do de prop.):


Aqui já com RV que tirei em tempos do mini-reef para a sump, agora está a servir para colonizar o refúgio, depois tiro fica so uma (o vidro estava com algas e muita bixarada  :yb665:  ):


A sump:




O enchimento do aqua de propagação foi ontem (domingo) de manhã...foi puxado ir buscar tantos litros  :yb677:  :

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá amigos,

Foi no último mês de Dezembro que eu tinha comprado o meu último peixe que fechou as portas (no que diz respeito aos peixes) no meu mini-reef!

Com este meu sistema a avançar, com calma e paciência, venho mostrar-vos as últimas aquisições da época. 

No dia 16 de Setembro, visitei o nosso amigo Paulo Bravo...e vim de lá com algo do qual não contava...
...5 _Chromis viridis_:



Mas surpresas das surpresas, que no dia 22 (uma semana depois), surgiu uma boa oportunidade, de adquirir dois belissimos exemplares...
...2 _Amphiprion polymnus_ (black):






...Agora peixes??? só daqui a 2/3 meses, mais um!!!

*PS-* Criticas e comentários seram sempre bem vindos.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Ricardo
Como já tinha dito anteriormente,gosto do teu sistema,e pelos vistos tá na fase final,agora é avançar com esse aquario de propagaçao.
Os cromis estao todos bem? pelo menos pareçem :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Gostei de te reçeber a ti e ao teu irmao em casa e já sabem quando quizerem tem as portas abertas.
Uma pergunta Ricardo vais utilizar a mesma agua dos outros aquarios ou o aquario de propagaçao vai ser individual?A calha de iluminaçao sempre vai ser 10 x54w?
Força com isso rapaz :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Paulo  :Olá:  



> Os cromis estao todos bem? pelo menos pareçem


Sim, estão todas impec!  :SbOk3:  




> Gostei de te reçeber a ti e ao teu irmao em casa e já sabem quando quizerem tem as portas abertas.


Obrigado pela simpatia com que me recebeste e pela disponibilidade...
...quanto ás portas abertas, digo-te o mesmo, é só dizeres qualquer coisa, e aparece!




> Uma pergunta Ricardo vais utilizar a mesma agua dos outros aquarios ou o aquario de propagaçao vai ser individual?A calha de iluminaçao sempre vai ser 10 x54w?
> Força com isso rapaz


Sim, vai partilhar a mesma água...não é o mais indicado, mas foi a minha escolha  :Smile: 
Era para ser de 8x54w a calha do aqua de propagação, mas os reflectores não couberam todos, e ficou 7x54w.

Obrigado pela força  :Vitoria:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas

Desde já, queria dizer que já coloquei o meu Setup para poderem consultar. Podem ver AQUI, e/ou sempre que quizerem, através da minha assinatura.

Já fiz o layout do aquário dos SPS, e a calha já está montada...
...apareceram uma "algazinhas" (nota-se na Rocha Morta), mas nada de preocupante, apenas fruto do desequilibrio que este update causou, e da entrada dos peixes. Agora é continuar com a manutenção e irá tudo ao sítio.

Com a calha já montada, coloquei já lá todos os meus SPS...mas primeiro de os mostrar (até porque a maioria, ainda não atingiram as suas cores), vou colocar umas fotos gerais, e parciais do aqua.












Espero que gostem, e que comentem!  :SbOk2: 

*PS-* O móvel ainda não está acabado como podem ver, mas falta só as portas praticamente!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,

Há uma coisa que me salta à vista e que como sabes me faz muita "comichão"... as bombas à vista. O layout está porreiro mas com as bombas à vista fica estragado.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Há uma coisa que me salta à vista e que como sabes me faz muita "comichão"... as bombas à vista. O layout está porreiro mas com as bombas à vista fica estragado.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Olá Diogo,

já esperava este teu comentário  :SbSourire:  , e até concordo contigo...apesar de ter tido em mente esconder pelo menos as duas bombas do lado esquerdo, não o consegui fazer, tanto pela colocação da rocha, como pelos 40cm de fundo apenas que este aqua tem. Mas a bomba da direita (que por acaso não irá ser esta), era impossivél devido ao layout que escolhi.

É de facto, algo que adoro no teu aqua, e será uma das coisas pelo que vou lutar no aqua do meu irmão...que exige mais a estética, tal como o teu! 

*PS-* Fica desde já um convite, para vires ver ao vivo.  :SbOk2:

----------


## João M Monteiro

É um sistema que impressiona, de facto.

Quanto ao layout, tb gostei bastante, embora se pudesses esconder as bombas...dava um salto qualitativo,em termos estéticos. Mas, do que vejo, acho que só consegues esconder bem a de trás, do lado esquerdo.

Tenho uma dúvida quanto ao apoio da laje do lado direito. Está bem fixa ? Tem cuidado a fixar os corais, porque se a laje não está colada, qualquer pressão extra pode fazer desabar a estrutura.

----------


## João M Monteiro

correcção: acho que até conseguirias esconder as duas bombas de trás, colocando duas rochas finas (tipo laje), na vertical à frente das mesmas. O que pode acontecer é que isso provoque uma alteração do efeito visual que conseguiste com esse layout.
Só tentando...

OU então, coloca uns coraisa tapar e espera que cresçam. Com paciência chegas ao mesmo resultado

----------


## Manuel Faria

boas,

Est lindo esse Layout Ricardo :Pracima: . Se não te importares, quando mexer no meu, vou procurar fazer mais ou menos igual.

João, ao colocar as lajes finas em frente das bombas não vai ter influencia na circulação? Desculpa a pergunta e a minha ignoráncia mas como eu tambem pensava tapar as bombas e não sabia como fazer, faz-me um pouco de confusão.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Manuel,

Se as  bombas estivessem apontadas na diagonal, sim, terias razão.

Mas parece-me que elas estão " a direito", apontadas frontalmente uma à outra, de modo a provocar correntes caóticas resultantes do "choque de correntes". A ser verdade o que aparentam as fotografias, acho que as tais lajes finas não iriam afectar praticamente nada (qualquer rocha extra afecta sempre um pouco)

Por outro lado,o  "truque" de tapar as bombas é tapar o corpo da bomba, sem obstruir a saída.

----------


## Manuel Faria

obrigado João.
assim já entendi. Quem sabe, sabe.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Talvez isto ajude a expressar melhor a minha ideia:

----------


## David Lemos

E a coralina ajuda bastante na camouflagem :Pracima:  
Sera que da para envolver (esconder) as bombas em esferovite ou espuma de poliuretano?


PS: desculpa se estou a sair do contexto do topico.... se acharem bem eliminam

----------


## Vasco Santos

OLá!

Oh Ricardinho quem é que te deu a ideia e realizou também esse layout tão giro?  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Obrigado a todos!

A unica bomba que conseguirei disfarçar será a de trás (no lado esq. junto da coluna), e em principio será com corais, e com o tempo mais disfarçada ficará...este aqua ainda está muito "verdinho", e só agora com esta montagem toda é que começo a ter crescimentos nos duros.
Confesso que aquele lado esquerdo ainda me está a chatear... :Admirado:  




> Oh Ricardinho quem é que te deu a ideia e realizou também esse layout tão giro?


...a ideia, tu? conta-me histórias  :yb665:  ...mas sim, ajudas-te a pôr em pratica ( :SbPiggy:  este és tu  :yb624:  ).

Aqui vão algumas fotos:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ora Boas.

Aqui vai mais quatro fotos deste sistema.

Esta Acropora veio do encontro e foi o A. Calfo que a fragou.  :SbOk:  



Gobie do Aquario de Moles e Lps's.



Calha 5x55w Diy powered by ATI.  :Palmas:  



Montipora Australiensis (TOP DOWN SHOT) cresce brutalmente rapido!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá a todos  :Olá:  

O mini-reef que era o Display de Corais Moles e LPS foi desactivado mais rápido do que esperava, devido a um problema de fuga na minha overflow.
Neste momento tudo o que o estáva no aquário está isolado (por causa dos peixes) no meu aqua de propagação.
De maneira que a nova cara do meu sistema, que já a tinha idealizado e feito um desenho, vai passar do "papel" para a realidade. Vem aí um novo aqua. :SbSourire:  
Vai ser algo mais espaçoso e com umas medidas/volume mais dentro do restante sistema.


Aqui fica o novo desenho do projecto:


As medidas e forma do novo aquário...o novo Display de Corais Moles e LPS:


Irei actualizar no meu tópico (RicardusReef (Setup)) aquilo que já defini para este novo aqua!


*PS-* O meu _Amphiprion frenatus_ femea morreu (??-07-2002 <> 01-11-2006) :Icon Cry:  . Esteve o último ano (sim, foi em Novembro do ano passado) sem ver, ou pelo menos quase na totalidade, mas continuava em forma :Icon Cry:  . Suicidio ou não :Admirado:  , encontrei-a já seca no chão na manhã de feriado. Ainda não retirei do setup (Amphiprion Frenatus (Casal)) o casal, pois espero conseguir intruduzir um novo, quando estiver o novo aqua pronto para o fazer!

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá!

Aqui ficam duas imagens feitas no Google SketchUp de como vai ficar este aquario em forma de diamante.





 :SbOk3:

----------


## Edgar Luis

BEM... excelente.. estou desejoso de ver esse aqua em forma de diamante a bulir..

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Ó Vasco,cá pra mim és tu quem mete estas ideias malucas na cabeça do teu irmão. :yb665:  
Só tenho uma curiosidade,os teus pais deixam-no encher a casa de aquas??? :EEK!:  é que isso daqui a pouco parece os viveiros da TroiaMarisco. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
agora a serio,acho que vai ficar espetacular :Palmas:   :Palmas:  ,eu falo por mim,já me enjoa ver sempre os mesmos paralelipipedos. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Só tenho uma curiosidade,os teus pais deixam-no encher a casa de aquas???


Boas mais uma vez Luis!

Muitas das ideias são eles que as dão!!

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas mais uma vez Luis!
> 
> Muitas das ideias são eles que as dão!!


Ai...quem me dera que os meus tivessem sido assim,quando ainda morava com eles,a minha Mãe até com a iluminação embirrava pq dizia que gastava muita luz. :Admirado:  
Quando vir o novo pronto com cerca de 600w de luz dá-lhe um tréco. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá malta,

Mais umas fotos para partilhar convosco um pouco do meu sistema.

Começando pelo sistema em geral...pois é, a estrutura para o novo aqua está pronta, a ver se continua com esta velocidade a montagem  :SbSourire2:  :





Improvisado um espaço para acolher os seres que estavam no aqua de Moles e LPS, e com o layout mais rápido da história (foi tirar de um lado e meter no outro  :yb624: )...estam num dos lados do meu aquário de propagação...aqui fica o registo:



Um registo de crescimento:




_Gobiodon okinawae_ sempre a pousar para a foto:


_Zoanthus sp._ comprados ao Pedro Pacheco  :SbOk3:  


_Porites lobata_ rosa (que comprei no fim de semana) acabada de entrar no aqua:


Um dos meus _L. seticaudata_ deixou-se fotografar no seu explendor, quando veio ver os novos _zoanthus sp._:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Mais algumas fotos...deista vez de um amigo meu que veio experimentar a sua máquina debaixo de água...foi a 1ª vez que fotografou aquários.

Só a experimentar a máquina, ainda fora de água:

_Porites lobata_


_Zoanthus sp._


_Acropora gemmifera_



Agora sim, já debaixo de água. Consegue-se umas coisas engraçadas:

_Zoanthus sp._


_Parazoanthus gracilis_


_Actinodiscus sp._ vs _zoanthus sp._


_Acropora millepora_


_Acropora millepora_


_Acropora sp._

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas  :Olá:  

Já que ninguém diz nada, eu continuo.  :yb624:  

A Minha _Euphyllia parancora_:

Venho contar um episodio que aconteceu com a minha Euphyllia parancora. Era uma muda com duas cabeças, em que uma começou a dividir-se, e até se via uma cabeça pequena de lado, na zona do esqueleto calcário...



...e  depois começou a murxar, a murxar, e de repente, uma das cabeças deixa-se de ver, e apareceram muitas cabeças pequenas. :EEK!:  

Uma foto de uma das duas cabeças que resistiram, nunca se estende mais que isto, as pequenas têm crescido:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

As coisas vão evoluindo devagarinho...mas venho mostrar-vos mais umas fotos com novidades. 

Aqui vesse o movel do novo aqua já praticamente pronto, numa foto geral com tudo iluminado, na passagem de fotoperiodos inversos (dos aquas para o refúgio).



Montagem do novo aqua:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde Ricardo

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...0/DSC04991.JPG

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...0/DSC05014.jpg

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...0/DSC05014.jpg

 :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  e para o Vasco também :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: 

Sistema muito bonito :SbOk3:  :SbBravo: , construção muito interessante e a montagem também. :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: 

Uma pergunta: Observei o detalhe da colagem de um canto e parece-me que sobre a cola dos cantos, não usaste régua de vidro. Foi de facto assim :SbQuestion2:  

As réguas de vidro de que falo, ajudam a melhor travar a junção e também no que respeita a incrustações, algas, etc...facilitam muito a sua remoção e protegem a cola da fauna e flora incrustantes.

Para melhor ilustrar aqui vai uma imagem de uma das réguas que tenho no meu aquário




Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Ricardo
Mais uma vez dou-te os parabens pelo magnifico sistema que tens vindo a construir,o teu aquario tem peças muito bonitas e com muito bom aspectoem tao pouco tempo o grau de qualidade subio bastante,continua,pois no bom caminho já tu estas.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Mais uma colagem feita pelo teu pai?? É fantástico o apoio que os teus pais te dão em relação aos aquários.

Qual é o volume deste último? Que espessura de vidro utilizastes?

Abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente trabalho Ricardo e familia, este sistema e mesmo impressionante ! Podes colocar fotos do refugio ? Parece que a fauna/flora esta desenvolvendo bem  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Sistema muito bonito, construção muito interessante e a montagem também.


Olá Pedro  :Olá:  
Muito obrigado :SbOk3:  ...o sistema ainda está muito "verde", tem que amadurecer. :Vitoria:  
Foi um prazer conhecer-te naquele dia em casa do Gil, apesar de não ter ficado mais tempo. Um dia que venhas a casa do Gil, ou venhas para estes lados, diz qualquer coisa.  :SbOk2:  




> Uma pergunta: Observei o detalhe da colagem de um canto e parece-me que sobre a cola dos cantos, não usaste régua de vidro. Foi de facto assim 
> 
> As réguas de vidro de que falo, ajudam a melhor travar a junção e também no que respeita a incrustações, algas, etc...facilitam muito a sua remoção e protegem a cola da fauna e flora incrustantes.


Pedro, não consegui perceber o que são essas réguas de vidro.  :yb663:  




> Boas Ricardo
> Mais uma vez dou-te os parabens pelo magnifico sistema que tens vindo a construir,o teu aquario tem peças muito bonitas e com muito bom aspectoem tao pouco tempo o grau de qualidade subio bastante,continua,pois no bom caminho já tu estas.


Olá Paulo  :Olá:  
eheh :HaEbouriffe:  ...muito obrigado! Assim fico sem saber o que dizer.  :Coradoeolhos:  
Quando vieres para estes lados e tiveres disponibilidade, dá uma apitadela.  :SbOk2:  




> Mais uma colagem feita pelo teu pai?? É fantástico o apoio que os teus pais te dão em relação aos aquários.
> 
> Qual é o volume deste último? Que espessura de vidro utilizastes?


Olá Ricardo  :Olá:  
É verdade...mais uma do meu Pai!
Sim, é muito bom ter uns pais que gostam muito de aquários.  :HaEbouriffe:  

Segundo os meus calculos são cerca de 300L *brutos*. O vidro usado foi o de 8mm.

E claro, quando vieres para estes lado, e quiseres vir cá...é só dizeres!  :SbOk2:

----------


## António Paes

Isso já estava com muito bom aspecto e prometia, agora então... :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Viva Ricardo
Já tenho saudades de ir aí e francamente estive tentado a aproveitar a mudança que o Gil vai fazer para ir até aí, e até já levaria 50 litros de água daqui da praia da Aguda, mas nesta altura não posso mesmo. Seja como for foi um prazer conhecer-te e ao teu Irmão, só tenho pena que não tivessem ficado um pouco mais. De qualquer modo pretendo ir aí por alturas da inauguração oficial do novo aquário do Gil, como combinei com ele e levo o Champagne, de que o Gil até já escolheu a marca :Coradoeolhos: . Espero que tanto tu como o teu Irmão Vasco, estejam presentes :SbOk3: .

Relativamente às réguas,  :SbOk2: são tiras de vidro com espessura de cerca 3mm,  largura de 2cm ou adequada ao angulo formado entre os vidros no canto e têm a altura do aquário menos a espessura do vidro de fundo se a colagem for feita contra as faces do vidro de fundo, ou da mesma altura dos vidros verticais se estes forem colados por cima do vidro de fundo, tudo dependerá do método adoptado. Os vidros são apontados, ou seja, unidos com cola suficiente para os segurar e depois é feito o enchimento para dar consistencia à união e é justamente contra este enchimento que se aplicam as ditas réguas, que assim o alizam, compactam e reforçam. Depois de seco, o exedente que possa ter saído para os lados quando a régua é aplicada, é removido com uma lámina ...et voilá... está pronto. Com estas réguas a cola fica protegida da acção de organismos incrustantes ou lâminas e a união fica mais consistente. Poderá encarecer algo a obra, mas compensa e é algo que podemos fácilmente fazer em casa com as ferramentas adequadas.
Na fotografia pode-se ver uma massa negra e bassa que é a cola e forma um triangulo e a base desse triangulo é o topo da régua ou tira de vidro
Se tiveres dúvidas diz que eu procuro obter mais dados na forma de imagens.



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Já tive o prazer de ver este Sistema ao vivo e está de facto excelente. Será com certeza daqui a algum tempo um Sistema de referência, não pela litragem ou dimensão, mas porque apresenta 4 sistemas completamente distintos ligados entre si e todos com muitas potêncialidades.
É tambem de referir a rápida aprendizagem do Ricardo nas lides dos aquarios marinhos, excelente evolução!  :yb677:   Todos os sistemas estão muito bem pensados e construidos e daqui a algum tempo temos ali um Fish Room de respeito com muito DiY  :Wink: 
Já existem tambem ali corais muito interessantes  :Smile: .

Pedro: A minha inauguração será feita em breve espero, a tubagem está praticamente concluida, faltando neste momento a iluminação (conto com algumas ideias tuas no topico sobre iluminação que coloquei hoje de manha!).
Aviso-te com alguma antecedência pois realmente gostava que tivesses presente, desde que nao partas a garrafa de champagne contra o aquario " :SbRequin2:  .
Um grande abraço!

----------


## Junior Nilvon

Ricardo, em primeiro lugar parabéns pelo sitema! :SbOk3:  
Vai ficar show de bola...
Forte abraço e boa sorte!
Junior

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Muito obrigado a todos pelas palavras!  :SbOk3:  




> Excelente trabalho Ricardo e familia, este sistema e mesmo impressionante ! Podes colocar fotos do refugio ? Parece que a fauna/flora esta desenvolvendo bem


Obrigado Roberto  :SbOk2:  

Desculpa, mas só agora é que reparei no teu post  :yb663:  ...passei, e só o li agora.
Vou pedir ao meu irmão para tirar umas fotos do refúgio...eu não tenho jeito  :SbClown:  .




> Espero que tanto tu como o teu Irmão Vasco, estejam presentes .


Pedro, também eu espero!  :yb624:  




> Relativamente às réguas, são tiras de vidro com espessura de cerca 3mm,  largura de 2cm ou adequada ao angulo formado entre os vidros no canto e têm a altura do aquário menos a espessura do vidro de fundo se a colagem for feita contra as faces do vidro de fundo, ou da mesma altura dos vidros verticais se estes forem colados por cima do vidro de fundo, tudo dependerá do método adoptado. Os vidros são apontados, ou seja, unidos com cola suficiente para os segurar e depois é feito o enchimento para dar consistencia à união e é justamente contra este enchimento que se aplicam as ditas réguas, que assim o alizam, compactam e reforçam. Depois de seco, o exedente que possa ter saído para os lados quando a régua é aplicada, é removido com uma lámina ...et voilá... está pronto. Com estas réguas a cola fica protegida da acção de organismos incrustantes ou lâminas e a união fica mais consistente. Poderá encarecer algo a obra, mas compensa e é algo que podemos fácilmente fazer em casa com as ferramentas adequadas.
> Na fotografia pode-se ver uma massa negra e bassa que é a cola e forma um triangulo e a base desse triangulo é o topo da régua ou tira de vidro
> Se tiveres dúvidas diz que eu procuro obter mais dados na forma de imagens.
> 
> 
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Foi então com a ideia que eu fiquei...mas esse tipo de réguas não são muito comuns cá "em baixo". Pelo menos nunca me lembro de ter visto!

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ora boas a todos e em especial ao chato do meu irmão  :HaEbouriffe:  

Ainda á coisa de 5 minutos fiz ali uma visita á sala do lado a este sistema, e resolvi tirar umas fotos, nada de especial...  :Coradoeolhos:  

Esta Acropora por acaso é minha...  :yb624:  



Aqui uma hydnopora muito peludinha... :yb624:  



Outra Acropora que também é minha...  :yb624:   :yb624:  



A partir daqui são dele...  :Olá:  

Uma Derasa muito bonita  :SbOk:  



A terrorista cá do sitio...  :Whistle:  



Uma geral já com a nova calha 6x54w T5 DIY...  :tutasla:  



Puto continua assim no bom caminho, mas tenta não ser tão chato...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Estou cheio de inveja vendo este quarto dedicado ao teu sistema, tudo muito bem feito excelente trabalho familia Santos  :yb677:  
Agora precisas duma Aplysia dactylomela para comer estas algazinhas :HaEbouriffe:  

http://www.seaslugforum.net/factsheet.cfm?base=seahares
http://www.etropicals.com/product/pr...45&pCatId=2246

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Agora precisas duma Aplysia dactylomela para comer estas algazinhas 
> 
> http://www.seaslugforum.net/factsheet.cfm?base=seahares
> http://www.etropicals.com/product/pr...45&pCatId=2246


Olá Roberto, realmente estas algas teimam em não desaparecer, ainda por cima tenho no aqua. de prop. uns 20 sps para levar para o meu aqua e enquanto tiverem algas não arrisco.
Estas lesmas do mar são muito raras por aqui, acho que sá vi uma na aquaplante!!!  :Admirado:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá Roberto, realmente estas algas teimam em não desaparecer, ainda por cima tenho no aqua. de prop. uns 20 sps para levar para o meu aqua e enquanto tiverem algas não arrisco.
> Estas lesmas do mar são muito raras por aqui, acho que sá vi uma na aquaplante!!!


Entao coloca ai um Diadema setosum, eles sao tambem um dos melhores herbivoros. O meu ficou tao grande que eventualmente tive que o remover com muita pena  :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Roberto  :Olá:  

Sinceramente as algas agora já não me preocupam!  :yb668:  
Estou mais preocupado em acabar de montar o que me falta.
A estabilidade e a maturação do sistema vai acabar por ganhar estas algas...acredito sinceramente nisso!

No aquário de prop. em que montei agora a calha de iluminação, notei que houve um boom no crescimento...porque a intensidade de luz agora é completamente diferente. Já no aqua de SPS (já se pareceu mais com um plantado :yb624:  ) as algas pararam de crescer e até em alguns sítios nem sequer se conseguir aguentar.

Vou dando noticias sobre este assunto!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ricardo podes colocar a tua foto da Valida ? A minha esta a clarear como o resto dos meus SPS mas vou ver se tire foto antes de perder o verde :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Roberto,

A valida não é minha, mas sim do meu irmão, encontrei aqui uma foto (a unica que tenho), quando ainda estava no meu aqua. Agora está no aqua do meu irmão, e é dificil de fotografar com a máquina que temos porque o aqua do meu irmão é fundo e a distancia dos corais ao vidro (a maioria) é grande.

Na foto não se consegue ver os pólipos verdes na base, mas são...e afinal o verde nas pontas é no tecido em volta da coralite.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ah obrigado Ricardo e similar a minha. Esta e a minha, mas debaixo das actinicas-

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

boas Ricardo posso saber quanto gastas de luz se nao é indiscrição da minha parte perguntar isto! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> boas Ricardo posso saber quanto gastas de luz se nao é indiscrição da minha parte perguntar isto!


Escusas de perguntar,que ele não sabe nem quer saber,são os pais que pagam. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Escusas de perguntar,que ele não sabe nem quer saber,são os pais que pagam.


Nem mais... :yb665: ...não sei, nem quero saber.  :yb624: 
A luz e água não é comigo (só mesmo o directamente ligado ao hobby)...um dia certamente ficarei mais limitado devido a esse factor...mas felizmente, que agora ainda não!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas  :Olá:  

Queria deixar um registo de uma das minhas _Pocillopora damicornis_.

1º, fica uma foto de quando veio:


2º, depois de ter passado para o novo aqua (só de  SPS) a 13-10-2006:


3º, a 03-12-2006:


4º, a 04-03-2006:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Very nice !
Gosto muita da cor que esta a desenvolver, nao me lembro esta usando RC ? Qual e o kelvin das lampadas ?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Very nice !
> Gosto muita da cor que esta a desenvolver, nao me lembro esta usando RC ? Qual e o kelvin das lampadas ?


Olá Roberto  :Olá:  

Ainda não tenho Reactor de Ca, e não tenho reactor de kalk á 2 meses  :yb665:  . 
Apenas tenho usado Reef Builder (1 colher de chá por 150 L) e Reef Advantage Calcium (1 colher de chá por 300 L), ambos da Seachem, 2 vezes por semana na água de reposição (manualmente). Nos dias em que não adiciona nenhum destes productos adiciono kalk com a água de reposição (manualmente).

Espero ter RC daqui a um mês!  :SbOk3:  

Quanto as lampadas...este aqua (120x40x50), tem 3x ATI Aquablue special, e 2x ATI Blue plus.
As ATI Aquablue special dizem ter 50% espectro branco e 50% espectro actinico, e dizem ter uma temperatura de côr em torno dos 11000ºK. A luz emitida é de um branco intenso.
Já as ATI Blue plus emitem luz azul, e uma temperatura de côr de 15000ºK.

----------


## BrunoFerreira

Boas ,

Ricardo quando vamos puder ver fotos do novo aquário? Já tem iluminação ou ainda não?

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas 

Acho que falo por todos, esperamos uma nova actualizaçao de fotos dos aquas.

Parabens

Um abraço JN

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Este é o meu novo Reactor de kalk:


Depois de uns 3/4 meses sem reactor de kalk, finalmente consegui montar o novo, e voltei assim também a ter reposição automática!
Depois de ter tido uns problemas devido a instabilidade em alc/ca, intencifiquei a instalação deste reactor. O problema foi básicamente que acabou-se o Reef Builder da Seachem, e na altura nem liguei, pensei: "estou quase a montar os reactores de kalk e Ca, não vou comprar mais!", mas depois de ver os corais com mau aspecto fiz testes e vi logo o que estava mal. Kh a 5~6, Ca a 280, e Mg a 1120.
Tive que voltar a comprar Reef Builder, e após voltar a usar, registei logo recuperação de alguns corais, como por exemplo a minha _S.histrix_, que tinha perdido tecido, e recuperou muito rápido (toda a família _Pocilloporidae_ tem uma recuperação incrivél).

Antes de meter o reactor de kalk a trabalhar, fiz novamente testes e registei kh 6~7 e Ca 340, não medi o Mg mas da última vez tinha descido dos 1120 para 1060. Nota o Reef Advantage Calcium já acabou a umas 2 semanas, e não adiciono Reef Builder a uns dias (noto logo descida do kh se não usar).
A montagem do reator foi ontem, e não vou adicionar nada pelo menos até ao fim-de-semana (ou antes caso note problemas nisso), para registar a evolução dos parametros apenas com o kalk.

Agora a seguir é o Reactor de Cálcio, está para breve, e já era bem vindo a algum tempo atrás!  :yb665:  




> Boas ,
> 
> Ricardo quando vamos puder ver fotos do novo aquário? Já tem iluminação ou ainda não?


Olá Bruno, quando passas cá por casa?

Ora aqui segue uma foto tirada ontem ao novo aqua, de moles e LPS:


Este ainda se encontra em "construção". Falta meter mais areia para a DSB, meter a rocha morta que cá tenho para ele, que ainda não a pus pois tenho um problema com macro-algas e neste momento não tenho os parametros indicados para a combater e ter bons crescimentos de coralina, que espero que me vá ajudar!
A iluminação para já é provisória, tenho apenas uma calha de 4x24w T5 (do ex-nano da minha "cunhada") com 2 ATI Aquablue special e 2 AquaScience Blue.

Mais umas fotos, dedicadas as minhas _Ricordea yuma_ deste aquário (não liguem ás chatas das algas):
Esta rocha veio do Funchal, do aquário da Leonor Drummond (obrigado Leonor pela oportunidade de aquisição deste belo coral :Vitoria:  ), que tem esta grande, uma muito pequenina, e tinha outra pequena, mas que já foi para o aqua do meu irmão :Coradoeolhos:  



Ao Gil, obrigado também pela oportunidade de adquirir tal raridade!


A _Ricordea yuma_ da esquerda (não os _Actinodiscus sp_. atenção :HaEbouriffe:  ), está a ganhar uns tons azuis com esta iluminação, mas era verde claro quase tipo verde pastel...foi-me oferecida pelo Gil (obrigado  :SbOk5:  )

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Ricardo

O reactor de Kalk tem excelente aspecto  :Smile:  um dia destes compro-te um  :Smile: 


Quanto ás ricordeas tão espectaculares, e 2 delas com cores bem mais acentuadas que as minhas, que iluminação colocaste nesse aquario ?

A da Leonor é linda  :Smile: , tambem tenho uma mas muito pequena, vamos ver se fica igualmente espectacular.

Abraço!

Gil

----------


## Jose Neves

Ja vi lojas a vender peixes de agua salgada com menos aquarios do que tu :yb677:   :yb677:  

Parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

E tu tanbem não escapas Ricardo :yb624:  ,mostra lá umas fotos actualizadas dessa bateria de aquarios. :Cool:  

PS-Aquelas algas da treta já estão sob controle??

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ja vi lojas a vender peixes de agua salgada com menos aquarios do que tu  
> 
> Parabens


lol  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Obrigado!  :SbSourire:  




> E tu tanbem não escapas Ricardo ,mostra lá umas fotos actualizadas dessa bateria de aquarios. 
> 
> PS-Aquelas algas da treta já estão sob controle??


Olá Luis,

Com calma e paciência vamos lá (estas algas gostam mesmo de mim)! :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas companheiros  :Olá:  ,

Finalmente acabei o Reactor de Cálcio, depois de muitas dores de cabeça:



A media (da esquerda para a direita, MagnesiumPro da Grotech, A.R.M. da CaribSea e C.R.M. da Tropic Eden)

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Ricardo!  :Olá:  

Antes de mais, parabéns pelo sistema que manténs...

Mas não coloquei o post, para te dar os parabéns mas sim para colocar umas perguntas, a primeira é se já tinhas calibrado o controlador de pH e se já estava a funcionar correctamente, aquando da foto (é que marca 9,3... :yb665:  ) e a segunda é qual o pH a que o colocas-te a disparar...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas, Ricardo!  
> 
> Antes de mais, parabéns pelo sistema que manténs...
> 
> Mas não coloquei o post, para te dar os parabéns mas sim para colocar umas perguntas, a primeira é se já tinhas calibrado o controlador de pH e se já estava a funcionar correctamente, aquando da foto (é que marca 9,3... ) e a segunda é qual o pH a que o colocas-te a disparar...


Olá José :Olá:  ,

Quanto a calibração do controlador, calibrei-o a "meio gás"  :yb665:  , é que isto só vinha com a solução de 7.01 (o do Nuno Branco também, penso que o teu estava igual, não?), e aproveitei e calibrei logo a caneta, que é só de um ponto de calibração. O controlador falta-me calibrar no ponto de ph 4.
Todos os valores dados pelo controlador (até agora acima de 7) comfirmei com a caneta e estão correctos.
O ph a 9.3 era mesmo o ph que me estava a sair do reactor (no aquário estava a 8.2~8.3), não sei porque, mas penso que tenha sido da media.
Depois liguei o Co2 e meti o controlador para os 8, pois já era tarde e tive que ir dormir. Não queria estar a meter Co2 a maluca pois havia muito ph para baixar, e então estou a fasear até meter o ph a saida nos 7. Depois de calibrar melhor o controlador logo veijo se vou descer mais.
Agora de manhã já estava o ph a saída nos 8, e não estava a meter mais Co2.

Isto é tudo muito novo para mim, e ando em experiências. Vou dando noticias aqui no tópico.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Quanto a calibração do controlador, calibrei-o a "meio gás" , é que isto só vinha com a solução de 7.01 (o do Nuno também, penso que o teu estava igual, não?), e aproveitei e calibrei logo a caneta, que é só de um ponto de calibração. O controlador falta-me calibrar no ponto de ph 4.
> Todos os valores dados pelo controlador (até agora acima de 7) confirmei com a caneta e estão correctos.


Realmente só trazia a saqueta com a solução de pH a 7... Mas julgo que o controlador é calibrado com esse valor, apenas esse... Sendo que também fiquei um pouco expectante no facto de poder calibrar com dois valores de pH um valor mais ácido e outro mais alcalino, mas não é apenas com um! Aliás pensei até que trouxesse um frasquinho em vez de uma saqueta!




> O ph a 9.3 era mesmo o ph que me estava a sair do reactor (no aquário estava a 8.2~8.3), não sei porque, mas penso que tenha sido da media.
> Depois liguei o Co2 e meti o controlador para os 8, pois já era tarde e tive que ir dormir. Não queria estar a meter Co2 a maluca pois havia muito ph para baixar, e então estou a fasear até meter o ph a saída nos 7. Depois de calibrar melhor o controlador logo vejo se vou descer mais.
> Agora de manhã já estava o ph a saída nos 8, e não estava a meter mais Co2.
> 
> Isto é tudo muito novo para mim, e ando em experiências. Vou dando noticias aqui no tópico.


Deve ter sido mesmo da media! O meu reactor, como já estava a funcionar sem controlador, o pH era muito mais baixo que o teu (6,6/6,7), sendo que regulei o controlador para disparar ao 6,7, com a media igual à tua (MagnesiumPro da Grotech e A.R.M. da CaribSea) só não tenho a 2ª câmara com a C.R.M. da Tropic Eden, no entanto com esse pH o meu reactor farta-se de dissolver media (a ARM dissolve com um pH mais alto que o normal, não sei qual o pH de dissolução para a CRM)!
Seja como for e como calculas, sobe isso devagar e avalia!


Um abraço...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Realmente só trazia a saqueta com a solução de pH a 7... Mas julgo que o controlador é calibrado com esse valor, apenas esse... Sendo que também fiquei um pouco expectante no facto de poder calibrar com dois valores de pH um valor mais ácido e outro mais alcalino, mas não é apenas com um! Aliás pensei até que trouxesse um frasquinho em vez de uma saqueta!


Olha que o controlador tem mesmo dois pontos de calibração, vem escrito nas especificações e está nas instruções. A calibração do ph 4 é um parafuso atrás.
O Nuno Branco calibrou a 4 (depois de eu lhe ter falado disto também) com uma solução que tinha em casa e diz que notou diferença. Por isso o ph abaixo de 7 pode não ser tão certo só com esta "meia" calibração, como é lógico :HaEbouriffe:  .




> Deve ter sido mesmo da media! O meu reactor, como já estava a funcionar sem controlador, o pH era muito mais baixo que o teu (6,6/6,7), sendo que regulei o controlador para disparar ao 6,7, com a media igual à tua (MagnesiumPro da Grotech e A.R.M. da CaribSea) só não tenho a 2ª câmara com a C.R.M. da Tropic Eden, no entanto com esse pH o meu reactor farta-se de dissolver media (a ARM dissolve com um pH mais alto que o normal, não sei qual o pH de dissolução para a CRM)!
> Seja como for e como calculas, sobe isso devagar e avalia!


Eu coloquei a media C.R.M., misturada com MagnesiumPro na 1ª, pois tem mais 1mm +/- do que a A.R.M., mas de resto as especificações são muito semelhante!

Este reactor levou esta media toda :EEK!:  , e ainda cabia mais um bocadinho!
Foi 3.6kg da C.R.M. + 3.6kg da A.R.M. (eles referem ser 4kg, mas é falso, está arredondado) + 1kg de MagnesiumPro = 8.2kg. 
Deve ter uma capacidade de 9kg! :SbSourire:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olha que o controlador tem mesmo dois pontos de calibração, vem escrito nas especificações e está nas instruções. A calibração do ph 4 é um parafuso atrás.
> O Nuno Branco calibrou a 4 (depois de eu lhe ter falado disto também) com uma solução que tinha em casa e diz que notou diferença. Por isso o ph abaixo de 7 pode não ser tão certo só com esta "meia" calibração, como é lógico ....


Sim realmente se o dizes, deve ter mesmo os dois pontos de calibração, até porque como disse fiquei expectante em relação a isso, mas sinceramente nem olhei para as instruções (é um mal que tenho), depois dá nisto! Vou olhar para elas e tentar calibrar com a solução de 4, pois é como dizes óbvio, que calibrado nos dois pontos, mais preciso que apenas calibrado a um!

Seja como for... Com esse reactor, vais notar resultados... Vais, vais!  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

Um abraço...  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Ricardo, antes de colocares o reactor a funcionar quais eram os valores do KH e [Ca]?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ricardo, antes de colocares o reactor a funcionar quais eram os valores do KH e [Ca]?


Olá Ricardo :Olá:  ,

Coloquei o Reactor a funcionar ontem a noite, e ainda estou gradualmente a baixar o ph dentro do reactor.

Hoje fiz algumas medições:
- Ph: 7.9~8.3
- Kh: 7.7 dKH(desde que montei o reactor de kalk que deixei de ter quedas no kh, nunca mais tive que adicionar nada para o aumentar e parece estar estavel)
- Ca: 360 ppm (o kalk tem mantido o cálcio +/- estavel, mas não sobe mais que isto devido ao Mg)
- Mg: não medi ainda :yb665:  , mas é certo que está baixo, da última vez que medi estava a 1060, e até hoje não fiz nada para o aumentar.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

Ontem fiz novas medições:

- Kh: 11.5 dKH (a água no reactor estava a correr demasiado rápido, devo ter mexido sem querer, pois a torneira estava mais aberta)
- Ca: 380 ppm
- Mg: 1020 ppm (ainda tem muito para recuperar)

Desde a última medição até esta, o reactor esteve a trabalhar com um Ph á saída de a volta de 7.5.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

Esse reactor está 5 estrelas o teu pai esta a ficar muito bom nos DIYS ,mas a 2º cambra não precisava ser do mesmo diametro da 1º e também não precisas de tanta media na 2º essa serve só para aumentar o Ph e prender o pó.
O teu Kh esta muito baixo a saida do reactor tem que sair mais de 50 dKh e o Calcio tem que sair a mais de 500 Ca ,para isso tens que reduzir a entrada de agua para ficar por volta dos 700ml a 800ml /h ou aumentar o Co2. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:  .

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Oi Ricardo.
> 
> Esse reactor está 5 estrelas o teu pai esta a ficar muito bom nos DIYS ,mas a 2º cambra não precisava ser do mesmo diametro da 1º e também não precisas de tanta media na 2º essa serve só para aumentar o Ph e prender o pó.
> O teu Kh esta muito baixo a saida do reactor tem que sair mais de 50 dKh e o Calcio tem que sair a mais de 500 Ca ,para isso tens que reduzir a entrada de agua para ficar por volta dos 700ml a 800ml /h ou aumentar o Co2. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério. .


Olá Roger :HaEbouriffe:  ,

Quanto ao elogio do reactor, obrigado...quanto ao fazer, não gostei dessa, até parece parece que encomendei um reactor ao meu Pai e ele fez. :yb624:   Agora a sério, os Reactor (kalk e Ca) foram feitos por mim e o meu Pai, mas ele o que fez mais foi trabalho de torneiro, furos, e uma mãozinha nas colagens, eu desenhei, vi as medidas, pensei no material a utilizar, comprei, etc. :SbSourire:  

Quanto á 2ª camara, é uma história engraçada, não é que este reactor era para ser um improviso!
Sim, comprei a vara de tubo e aproveitei para dar uso para tudo, porque o  :SbRiche:  não me cai do céu...infelizmente :Whistle:  .

Quanto aos parametros á saída do reactor apenas medi o ph!
Oh Rogério, se aqueles valores fossem á saída do reactor, como é que não estaria no aqua. :SbSourire19:  uma desgraça. :yb624:  

*PS -* A ver se combinas com o Luis para darem cá um salto!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá companheiros :Olá: ,

Nova medição dos parametros do meu aquário:

- Ph: 8.3~8.4
- KH: 14 dKH (Salifert)
- Ca: 400 ppm (Salifert)
- Mg: 1200 ppm (JBL)

A eficacia de um reactor de cálcio é espectacular! :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá companheiros,
> 
> Nova medição dos parametros do meu aquário:
> 
> - Ph: 8.0~8.3
> - KH: 14 dKH (Salifert)
> - Ca: 400 ppm (Salifert)
> - Mg: 1200 ppm (JBL)
> 
> A eficacia de um reactor de cálcio é espectacular!


 :EEK!:   :SbSourire:  
Muuuiiito bom Ricardo :Palmas:  ,agora é que vais ver os duros a "dárem um pulo". :SbOk3:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo.

O que falei do teu pai e os teus DIYs peço desculpa não sabia da historia toda. :yb677:  

Os s também não crescem aqui na minha casa mas ao fim de 20 anos a trabalhar terei de colher alguns frutos não ,eu quando tinha a tua idade só sonhava em ter um aquario de agua salgada e contentava-me com um aquario de 120L com Oscares e tu já tens um :Palmas:  

-Atenção com os valores do KH ,a midia pode estar a disolver muito em relação aos teus consumos.

Tenho que falar com o mano Carrilho para ver se damos ai um saldo um dia destes. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Oi Ricardo.
> 
> O que falei do teu pai e os teus DIYs peço desculpa não sabia da historia toda. 
> 
> Os s também não crescem aqui na minha casa mas ao fim de 20 anos a trabalhar terei de colher alguns frutos não ,eu quando tinha a tua idade só sonhava em ter um aquario de agua salgada e contentava-me com um aquario de 120L com Oscares e tu já tens um 
> 
> -Atenção com os valores do KH ,a midia pode estar a disolver muito em relação aos teus consumos.
> 
> Tenho que falar com o mano Carrilho para ver se damos ai um saldo um dia destes. 
> ...


É quando quiseres meu. :SbOk3:  

PS-E vê lá se consegues combinar A OUTRA visita. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> O que falei do teu pai e os teus DIYs peço desculpa não sabia da historia toda.


Desculpas do quê Rogério...é sem stress! :SbSourire:  




> Os s também não crescem aqui na minha casa mas ao fim de 20 anos a trabalhar terei de colher alguns frutos não ,eu quando tinha a tua idade só sonhava em ter um aquario de agua salgada e contentava-me com um aquario de 120L com Oscares e tu já tens um


Isso é um incentivo, para continuar a trabalhar (em todos os sentidos) para ter algo cada vez melhor!  :SbOk2:  




> -Atenção com os valores do KH ,a midia pode estar a disolver muito em relação aos teus consumos.


Realmente estou de olho no KH e com um pé atrás...vou ver qual é a evoluição deste!

Na tua opinião o que farias? :Admirado:  




> É quando quiseres meu. 
> 
> PS-E vê lá se consegues combinar A OUTRA visita.


Ok, só temos que combinar, de maneira a dar para todos! :SbOk3:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Ricardo. :SbOk:  

1-Para quantos litros é esse reactor DIY ? A meu ver 3000L ou mais.

2-Tens assim tantos corais que precises neste momento de um reactor de cálcio ? 

3-Quantas horas tens o reactor ligado ?

4-Fizeste todos os passos para habituar o teu sistema a um reactor de calcio ?
   1ª semana 4h
   2ª semana 8h
   3ª semana 12h

Nota: Ao fazeres isto vai saber quantas horas o teu aquario precisa e os valores não vao passar do limite maximo.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Oi Rogério :Olá:  ,




> 1-Para quantos litros é esse reactor DIY ? A meu ver 3000L ou mais.


Não faço a minima ideia de para quantos litros dá o reactor. :Admirado:  




> 2-Tens assim tantos corais que precises neste momento de um reactor de cálcio ?


Sim, basta ter lido algumas respostas que já tenho dado (não só aqui neste tópico), de que tinha bons consumos de carbonatos, e a reserva alcalina caiu várias vezes para os 6! Possivelmente não tinho consumos ainda que justifica-se um reactor de cálcio "tão grande"...mas espero vir a ter! :Coradoeolhos:  




> 3-Quantas horas tens o reactor ligado ?


O Reactor tem estado ligado 24h...mas não está ainda em pleno funcionamento!




> 4-Fizeste todos os passos para habituar o teu sistema a um reactor de calcio ?
>    1ª semana 4h
>    2ª semana 8h
>    3ª semana 12h
> 
> Nota: Ao fazeres isto vai saber quantas horas o teu aquario precisa e os valores não vao passar do limite maximo.


Não, liguei-o e apenas tive o cuidado de ir baixando o ph durante os primeiros dias.
No entanto tive que desliguar o Co2 (a electroválvula está sempre aberta...pifou).

-----------------------------------------------------//-----------------------------------------------

Tenho tido um problema com este reactor, não consigo retirar completamente o ar de dentro das camaras, e depois este tende a acumular.
Alguém sabe porque? como vou conseguir tirar todo o ar de dentro do reactor? :Admirado:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Tenho tido um problema com este reactor, não consigo retirar completamente o ar de dentro das camaras, e depois este dende a acumular.
> Alguém sabe porque? como vou conseguir tirar todo o ar de dentro do reactor?


Oi Ricardo.
Quando falas em ar queres dizer Co2 é isso ,acumula muitas bolhas dentro do reactor ,pode ser da bomba ser fraca ,que bpmba usaste ? ou mesmo a entrar muito Co2.

Ps: Para tentar arranjar-te um solução terei de o ver a trabalhar. :SbOk:  

Nota:Os reactor de cálcio DIY não trazem instrusões por isso leva algum tempo até entendermos a sua afinação. :Admirado:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Oi Ricardo.
> Quando falas em ar queres dizer Co2 é isso ,acumula muitas bolhas dentro do reactor ,pode ser da bomba ser fraca ,que bpmba usaste ? ou mesmo a entrar muito Co2.
> 
> Ps: Para tentar arranjar-te um solução terei de o ver a trabalhar. 
> 
> Nota:Os reactor de cálcio DIY não trazem instrusões por isso leva algum tempo até entendermos a sua afinação. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Quando digo ar, é mesmo ar. Por exemplo imagina que estou agora a meter o reactor a funcionar, começo a meter água dentro do reactor até encher, mas o problema é que não o consigo fazer na totalidade, fica sempre algum ar lá dentro, que não consigo tirar. Depois passado um tempo, com o acumular desse ar a bomba começa a puxar ar, e aí, é uma barulheira e fica a media cheia de bolhas e muita micro bolha na parte de cima do Reactor. Eu quero um Reactor de Cálcio, não um escumador!  :yb620:   :yb624:  
Quanto ao acumular, penso tratar-se de Co2, mas acaba por acontecer o mesmo, pois tenho dificuldade de o retirar.

Quanto a bomba, é uma Sicce Multi 1300 (1200l/h). É o caudal de praticamente todos os Reactores de Ca. Não acredito que seja daí!

*PS-* Quando quiseres cá vir é só dizeres! :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

No passado dia 1-06-07, voltei a medir os parametros de interesse para afinação do reactor de Ca, e mais alguns... :yb665:  

PH - 8.3~8.4 ...Com o KH assim altinho, é muito estável!
KH - 11.8 dKH (Salifert) ...Houve consumo, mas está optimo!
Ca - 360 ppm (Salifert) ...Houve consumo, alterei a afinação a ver se aumenta.
Mg - 1240 ppm (Jbl) ...Aumentou.
NO3 - n.d. (Jbl)
PO4 - 0.5 (Jbl) :yb665:  

Espero este fim de semana acabar de meter a areia no Aquário de Corais Moles e LPS, e finalizar assim a DSB deste!
Próximo DIY, um Reactor Fluidizado, para usar anti-fosfatos. Já há desenho e medidas! :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo  :Olá:  

Vou fragmentar a acropora que tu gostaste quando cá vieste a casa (a que tinhha por cima das euphyllias). Caso continues interessado arranja transporte para o frag

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos

Aqui vou deixar mais duas fotos, de uma visita que fiz ao aquario do meu irmão  :yb624:   :yb624:  ......................ali ao lado.

_Montipora capricornis_


Acorpora mais um dos seus protectores que são dois.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá 

Mais duas fotos, agora de dois peixinhos do aqua de Prop.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos.

Já chegou o reforço contra as algas que o meu irmão tem nos aquarios, um Diadema, a ver vamos, como dizia o Cego.  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nao vais ficar desapontado  :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Já eu tenho duvidas. :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Já eu tenho duvidas.


Não tenhas :yb668:  , os _Diadema setosum_ são dos melhores comedores de algas! E pegam  em muita variadade. :Smile:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos.

Comfirmo o que o meu irmão diz, alias este aqui por onde passa a rocha fica limpa.   :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Já eu tenho duvidas.


Luis nao sejas homem de pouca fe... :yb624:  
O Diadema setosum foi o melhor herbívoro que ja tive, mas cuidado quando comecar a faltar comida !

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Luis nao sejas homem de pouca fe... 
> O Diadema setosum foi o melhor herbívoro que ja tive, mas cuidado quando comecar a faltar comida !


Não gosto desses bichos :SbPoiss:  ...já me piquei num no Mexico. :yb624:  
Mas espero bem que seja a solução que o Ricardo precisa. :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Não gosto desses bichos ...já me piquei num no Mexico. 
> Mas espero bem que seja a solução que o Ricardo precisa.


Luis, também não foi dito que era a solução, mas que é uma boa ajuda, sim, penso que seja! :Smile:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a Todos.  :SbOk:  


Mais umas fotos.

_Porites lobata_



_Ricordea yuma_



_Zoanthus sp._

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O diadema pode ser excelente com as algas, mas quando acabarem, ou ele achar que deve variar a dieta, vai começar pela coralina e depois... (tem atenção)

Abraço,
Diogo

Ps - as fotos estão a melhorar a olhos vistos! :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá,
> 
> O diadema pode ser excelente com as algas, mas quando acabarem, ou ele achar que deve variar a dieta, vai começar pela coralina e depois... (tem atenção)
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo
> 
> Ps - as fotos estão a melhorar a olhos vistos!


Olá Diogo,

Para felicidade do Diadema, elas (algas) não acabaram tão facilmente...quem me dera. :Icon Cry:  
Quanto a coralina...ele que comece as outras todas, que a coralina depois haveria de voltar, até porque na RV não há muita, estas algas não deixam ela crescer normalmente.

Penso que só quem conhece os meus aquários, consegue perceber o que disse acima. :Smile:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos!

Mais umas fotos.



Ultima aquisição.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Esses Zoanthus são um sonho ! Ficavam muito bem no meu aquário... :yb665:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow, lindos Zoanthids e excelentes fotos !

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Fabulosos de facto :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  !!!



   Cumprimentos,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Vasco Santos



----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá 

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos do Diadema e de um outro inquilino não autorizado  :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Boas  
> 
> Queria deixar um registo de uma das minhas _Pocillopora damicornis_.
> 
> 1º, fica uma foto de quando veio:
> 
> 
> 2º, depois de ter passado para o novo aqua (só de  SPS) a 13-10-2006:
> 
> ...


5º, a 23-10-2007:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos.

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos do sistema do meu irmão, isto é de alguns promenores do sistema  :yb624:  

















As proximas vão ser gerais.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> As proximas vão ser gerais.


  :Olá:  Ricardo 

 O teu sistema está espectacular pois já o vi ao vivo,mas aqui não encontrei nenhuma foto do sistema todo.
 Vasco quando tirares as gerais tira a geral das gerais :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

então e não há umas fotos deste belo sistema, mais actualizadas?

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> 


Boas desde de ja o aquario esta muitissimo porreiro  :Pracima:  
Olha uma pergunta onda arranjas esses parafusos de plastico(?) que tens no reactor?
Ja agora como diz o Nuno Vaz da Silva nao a ha fotos novas?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Ricardo

Nao querendo saber da pergunta que coloquei no post anterior, como é que isso esta?
Nao ha novidades?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas Ricardo
> 
> Nao querendo saber da pergunta que coloquei no post anterior, como é que isso esta?
> Nao ha novidades?


 :Olá:  Boas,

A ver se não passa deste fim-de-semana...umas fotos novas.

Por palavras o que posso adiantar desde então até agora:
Estive cerca de um ano sem ligar muito a aquários (incluindo o RF) ou ter tempo, e só a 1, 2 meses é que "voltei".Desde á mais de meio ano para cá deixei de usar Kalk.Á cerca de 1 ano troquei de reactor de CA, para um Deltec PF601, o DIY tinha muitas falhas, não funcionava bem.Á mais de meio ano que estou sem co2.Estive mais de um ano sem fazer TPA's ao aqua, resultado, muita matéria orgânica acumulado e ainda me estou a livrar das cianos.As lampadas são as mesmas desde o inicio da montagem :Coradoeolhos:  ...2 anos e 2 meses. :yb624:  Dou os meus parabens a ATI. :Palmas:   No aqua de duros tenho um frag de _S. histrix_ no fundo e agora já quase não tem pigmentação rosa...é certo que a intensidade de luz após passar o vidro da calha e 50cm de coluna de água já não é a mesma.Á 2 semanas retomei as TPA's, nada exagerado, 5/10% mas com muita aspiração.Já tenho a botija de co2 carregada mas estou a espera de Ultra-Mag para juntar a Rowalith C já existente no RC.

----------


## António Vitor

tens de dar parabéns aos parceiros de negócios da ati....
produzir t5 ou hqi...é só para alguns... a ati não fabrica lampadas...

As HQI duram bem mais de 2 anos.
no primeiro ano a degradação luuminosa é mais acentuada, tipo perdes 30% (média), depois perdes no ano seguinte só 10%...e assim sucessivamente...não é linear.

tenho umas hqi da osram há mais de 3 anos... num plantado a bombar

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Desde ja fico "triste" de nao teres tido tempo para a manutençao dos aquarios mas por outro lado vejo que apesar disso nao vendes te tudo.
Ficamos a espera que agora fique tudo bem.
Esperamos a novas fotos.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, Ricardo.




> 


O Acanthurus pyroferus mimic, fica sempre assim, na fase adulta ou muda de cor/aspecto?


O Camões(zebrasoma desjardinii) esta de perfeita saude e ate ja vem comer a mao(a ver se faço um filmezinho), 5 estrelas :Pracima:   :SbOk3:  , so tem e uma coisa, ja e o rei, do aquario :Coradoeolhos:  

Quando e que posso, fazer ai uma visita? :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas, Ricardo.
> 
> O Acanthurus pyroferus mimic, fica sempre assim, na fase adulta ou muda de cor/aspecto?
> 
> 
> O Camões(zebrasoma desjardinii) esta de perfeita saude e ate ja vem comer a mao(a ver se faço um filmezinho), 5 estrelas  , so tem e uma coisa, ja e o rei, do aquario 
> 
> Quando e que posso, fazer ai uma visita?


 :Olá:  Olá Miguel,

O _Acanthurus pyroferus_ em adulto muda de coloração, a ver se consigo uma boa foto de como está o meu.

O Camões na loja já comia na mão também, e sim também já era fersco... :HaEbouriffe:  

Quanto a visita, é só uma questão de combinar-mos. :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:Olá:  Olá a todos,

Tal como prometido seguem umas fotos:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,

Como sabes, já não tenho salgados há quase 1 ano! Tenho vindo pouco ao Reefforum, mas hoje resolvi dar uma vista de olhos. Foi muito bom ver uma peça que veio de minha casa há mais de 2 anos...





Abraço e boa sorte,
Diogo

----------


## Christian Gnad

Ricardo,
Tenho que agradeçer ao Nuno e ao Anthony que resscusitaram este tópico e me deram a conheçer o teu sistema :SbOk:  
Muito bom :Palmas:  
Gosto muito do actual layout do aqua principal pela sua simplicidade sem que deixe de ter variados pontos de interesse com excelentes corais.
E o sistema está muito completo e bem pensado...
Parabéns!

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas

Prece que realmente houve novidades e agora nao ha?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## BrunoFerreira

Boas,

Já há bastantes mudanças no sistema do Ricardo principalmente o aquario do lado direito e o do esquerdo.

O conteudo do aquario do lado esquerdo foi mudado para o do lado direito "triangular". 

O aquario do lado esquerdo vai ser um aquario só de propagação.

Agora resta ao Ricardo por fotos....

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

vamos entao aguardar...

 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Seguro

Então como vai isso? Actualiza ai o post com umas novas fotos para vermos como está a evoluir  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

E aqui fica registado o final destes aquas :SbSourire21:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

É triste ver um projecto destas dimensões ter chegado ao fim.

Vais "desligar-te" da aquariofilia por uns tempos ou nem por isso?


Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> É triste ver um projecto destas dimensões ter chegado ao fim.
> 
> Vais "desligar-te" da aquariofilia por uns tempos ou nem por isso?
> 
> 
> Cumps


No way! :yb668:  :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Aqui fica o link do novo Projecto: RicardusReef II

----------

